# Churi CHURÍN funflais ...



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

(fotos de Flickr! .. y espero pronto las propias mias )

De como un pequeño pueblito de los andes peruanos puede llegar a tener edificios de hasta 8 pisos :nuts: s.e.u.o.




























Ubicado en la provincia de Oyón, una de las mas altas y menos desarrolladas de Lima...




































Algo que caracteriza al Perú ...el desarrollo y la informalidad van de la mano


















Luego sigo .... claro, de rigor algo de aguas termales se debe poner


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante y simpático lugar, sobre todo por la geografía que tiene alrededor. Qué título más creativo por cierto :lol:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

como ha crecido, muy bonito panorama.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

el lugar esta muy chvr... y eso q es una de las menos desarrolladas de lima pero se ve q tiene su movimiento...


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Dentro de la pobreza del pueblito, creo que se ve bien.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Hace lustros que Churín dejó de ser un pueblito pobre, el creciente número de visitantes a sus aguas termales les da una bonanza económica, fuera de Churín y alrededores la provincia de Oyón está sumida en el olvido


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

^^

No estás diciendo que una de las provincias menos desarrolladas de Lima. En fin, entonces supongo, por lo que dices, que antes estaba peor, que bueno que progrese.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesante. Luce acogedor y con algo de pintura.
El entorno agreste y la placita tan bien cuidada. Bastante famoso es ese lugar.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Como a casi todas las ciudades peruanas un poco de orden, limpieza pintado de fachadas no le caeria mal, pero de todos modos interesante movimiento comercial.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Simpático lugar! Pero mi pc murió al abrir este thread jajaja xD :lol: 

Por el título pensé que Timoteo se había registrado como forista :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Conque así es Churín. En algunas fotos se ve medio fea la ciudad (o pueblo), en las últimas se ve mejor, creo que mientras más antigua la construcción, mejor se ve. Al querer "modernizar" la arquitectura terminan haciendo edificaciones sin gracia.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Años q escuche acerca de este pueblito, muy gracioso el nombre del thread aunq en su ocasion tbn lo relaciones con esa cancion... dentro de todo se ve acogedor


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

abro la boca y mi lengua se cae (8) (por el título).

Interesante el pueblito.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si ha crecido y bastante de cuando yo conocì la verdad, es que se ve super diferente. Me alegro y ojalà que esa bonanza por sus termas haga que la ciudad prospere por mérito propio ya que el gobierno para variar "no le da bola"


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> ^^ Hace lustros que Churín dejó de ser un pueblito pobre


Yo no voy hace 6 ó 7 años, se nota que ha progresa mucho. 
Tienen carretera asfaltada o siguen con trocha??


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bueno si.. algo de progreso se ve.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Se les agradece la visita....*



roberto_vp said:


> Muy interesante y simpático lugar, sobre todo por la geografía que tiene alrededor. Qué título más creativo por cierto :lol:


Como todo pueblito de la sierra tiene su encanto ...



Lia_01 said:


> como ha crecido, muy bonito panorama.


Ha crecido mucho, pero no de la mejor manera ... igual sigue siendo un lugar bonito



tacall said:


> el lugar esta muy chvr... y eso q es una de las menos desarrolladas de lima pero se ve q tiene su movimiento...


Asi es, el desarrollo que tiene es debido al turismo de salud 



A380_luis said:


> ^^
> 
> No estás diciendo que una de las provincias menos desarrolladas de Lima. En fin, entonces supongo, por lo que dices, que antes estaba peor, que bueno que progrese.


Cajatambo, Oyón y Yauyos son las provincias más olvidadas y menos desarrolladas de Lima, Churín gracias a los baños termales se ha convertido en una excepción.



Limeñito said:


> Interesante. Luce acogedor y con algo de pintura.
> El entorno agreste y la placita tan bien cuidada. Bastante famoso es ese lugar.


Fujimori lo hizo conocido :nuts:



xever_7 said:


> Como a casi todas las ciudades peruanas un poco de orden, limpieza pintado de fachadas no le caeria mal, pero de todos modos interesante movimiento comercial.


Es verdad, el pueblo ha crecido sin control, desluce bastante por eso



kaMetZa said:


> Simpático lugar! Pero mi pc murió al abrir este thread jajaja xD :lol:
> 
> Por el título pensé que Timoteo se había registrado como forista :lol: :lol:


 :lol::lol: ... desde siempre me he referido a Chirín como churi churín fun flais :lol:



Juan1912 said:


> Conque así es Churín. En algunas fotos se ve medio fea la ciudad (o pueblo), en las últimas se ve mejor, creo que mientras más antigua la construcción, mejor se ve. Al querer "modernizar" la arquitectura terminan haciendo edificaciones sin gracia.


Te doy toda la razón :yes:



Darko_265 said:


> Años q escuche acerca de este pueblito, muy gracioso el nombre del thread aunq en su ocasion tbn lo relaciones con esa cancion... dentro de todo se ve acogedor


Es acogedor, un buen lugar para descansar 



PieroMG said:


> abro la boca y mi lengua se cae (8) (por el título).
> 
> Interesante el pueblito.


Gracias por la visita :lol:



Vane de Rosas said:


> Si ha crecido y bastante de cuando yo conocì la verdad, es que se ve super diferente. Me alegro y ojalà que esa bonanza por sus termas haga que la ciudad prospere por mérito propio ya que el gobierno para variar "no le da bola"


En verdad Churín mejoró bastante gracias a que la familia Fujimori iba alli a tomar baños medicinales ...



pacolam said:


> Yo no voy hace 6 ó 7 años, se nota que ha progresa mucho.
> Tienen carretera asfaltada o siguen con trocha??


Me parece que ahora el camino está todo asfaltado, s.e.u.o.



J3R3MY said:


> Bueno si.. algo de progreso se ve.



El Perú avanza


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

A380_luis said:


> Dentro de la pobreza del pueblito, creo que se ve bien.


Por que hablan minimizando los terminos.... de razón dicen que los peruanos hablamos como encogidos..

ya ya yayaya
ahorita ahorita
señorita señoritaaaa
maestrito maestrito..

pueblito pueblito.. :lol: :lol::lol:

corriganse por Dios.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pintoresco pueblo....y esa edificación de 5 pisos se ve muy bien.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que lindo pueblito  con una manita de pintura más lindo seria.


----------

